

How my mom "hacked" my phone. - nezza-_-
http://stacksmashing.net/2012/09/02/how-my-mom-hacked-my-phone/

======
timinman
This is a stab in the dark, but I’m wondering if you picked ‘off the top of
your head’? If so, the odds go way up as subconsciously reading the number may
have put it in mind. (If that is the case, the phone hacked you!)

~~~
nezza-_-
Yeah, maybe... But I never even recognized that there is a number :/ I was
quite sure that it was by random. (I also change the passcode quite often)

------
michaelcampbell
Fun story. I'm old enough that this situation wouldn't happen with me and my
mother (and, she's passed), but I found it a little creepy/weird that anyone
would pick up "my stuff" and just start playing with it as if it were
community property. Even my 11 year old knows to leave other people's stuff
alone.

Am I alone here?

